# usb maus streikt



## blizzard3mb (19. September 2007)

hallo

ich habe seit kurzen folgendes problem wenn ich windows starte und auf mein benutzerkonto
draufklicken will dann t die maus nicht ich muss erst rausstecken und dann wieder reinstecken 

kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen 

danke im voraus

gruss david 

P.s ich habe auch schon gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden was meine problem behebt


----------

